#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الى عشاق المطاعم كنتاكي و ماكدونالدز.

## ابو البراء

اذا كنت من عشاق المطاعم الامريكية .
 اضغط عاى هذا الرابط  و شاهد هذه الصورة.

----------


## ابو البراء

عنوان الرابط http://www.mohammmed.jeeran.com/e1.gif

 وشكرا.

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أخي العزيز أبو البراء

الصورة رهيبة بصراحة ، ومن الصعب تحمل مشاهدتها . .
و لكننا نحتاج أحياناً إلى ما يذكرنا بفظاعة جرائمنا في حق أطفالنا لفلسطينيين 

فهذه الصورة  تحمل الكثير من الحقيقة ، و بالفعل كل قرش يتم دفعه في منتج صهيوني ، أو منتج أمريكي يدعم الصهيونية هو قذيفة في قلب طفل أو طفلة عربية مسلمة .

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم

----------


## بنت مصر

اخي الفاضل ابو البراء


جزاك الله كل الخير على التبيه
والف شكر اخي الفاضل على هذه الصورة التحذيرية والتذكيرية



بسنت

----------


## ابو البراء

الاخوة الافاضل . جزاكم الله خير . وأرجو نشر الصورة قدر المستطاع.

----------

